# [webkit-gtk] opcion de compilación ( cerrado )

## bontakun

estimada comunidad, esto de poner a punto mi sistema gentoo me está generando muchos dolores de cabeza

estoy intentando instalar webkit-gtk-1.8, entiendo que solamente debo emerger con el siguiente comando

```
emerge -av webkit-gtk:2
```

 sin embargo la compilación de queda pegada en determinado momento, y no soy capaz de reconocer el error. Según leí por la web, puedo compilar la versión oficial de portage (2.0) con la opción 

```
--with-gtk=2.0
```

 logrando la generación de las librerías que necesito, sin embargo, no sé cómo poner esta opción en el comando emerge, tampoco mencionan en la web como hacerlo.

espero me puedan ayudar, todo esto lo hago para tener funcionando codelite 5.4

Saludos

----------

## quilosaq

El ebuild que se utiliza cuando ejecutas 

```
emerge -av webkit-gtk:2
```

 ya tiene en cuenta la opción 

```
--with-gtk=2.0
```

 por lo que el problema no está ahí.

Tendrás que aportar los mensajes de error que muestra emerge para que te podamos ayudar.Last edited by quilosaq on Sun Mar 02, 2014 4:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pelelademadera

 *Quote:*   

> pelo-pc pelo # emerge -av webkit-gtk:2 -1
> 
>  * IMPORTANT: 10 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.
> 
>  * Use eselect news to read news items.
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> pelo-pc pelo # eselect python list
> 
> Available Python interpreters:
> 
>   [1]   python2.7 *
> ...

 

no recuerdo cual de los webkit-gtk necesita python 3 en mi caso para compilar, la 1.8 compila con python 2.7. Compila perfectamente con esas use y en la rama estable de gentoo (amd64)

----------

## bontakun

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   pelo-pc pelo # emerge -av webkit-gtk:2 -1
> 
>  * IMPORTANT: 10 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.
> 
>  * Use eselect news to read news items.
> ...

 

muchas gracias estimado, he ahí la solución a mi problema, webkit-gtk-1.8 con python 2.7, tenía seleccionada 3.3

Saludos

----------

